# New Springs



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 1, 2010)

As I rolled the boat out of the garage a few days ago I heard a rubbing noise. One of the tires was rubbing on the top of the fender. I took all of the extra weight out of the boat but all I gained was about 3/4" of clearance. Last week both my dad and I received $10.00 off coupons for Tractor Supply Co. Today I picked up 2 new springs for $43.00.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice.

Old rusted out springs is how I cmae to aquire the trailer I have now. The previous owner didnt replace teh springs, one browk while he was traveling down the highway, twisted the axle, tossed the boat into the ditch, and broke both bunks. He dumped the trailer and bought a new one. I got the trialer for free and proceeded to spend about $200 on it. I completely stripped it to bare nothing, then rebuilt it to like new condition. Pics of the build in my signature.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 2, 2010)

I installed the new springs today. I now have about 3" of clearance between the tires and fenders. I went from a single leaf to a 3 leaf setup. I don't know what the old springs where rated at, the new ones are 750# each. I'm hoping they aren't too stiff if I have to I can remove one leaf. The new springs are for under the axle mounting and my trailer has the springs over the axle. I had the remove the centering bolt and put it in the other way other than that the only hard part was finding new u-bolts. The old u-bolt were 7/16" I ended up going with the 1/2" ones. The bolts for the eye end of the old springs are 1/2" the old springs had thick rubber bushings the new springs have a thin nylon bushing, I will be replacing these with 9/16" bolts to remove the excessive slop.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 6, 2010)

PIIIIIIICSSSS :!:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 6, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> PIIIIIIICSSSS :!:


Kind of late it's all done.


----------



## RiverRunner (Oct 12, 2010)

Good deal.....about the only way I can ever get anything form TC is if I have a coupon or it's on sale! hahahah


----------

